# Valor de resistencia quemada en un extractor de baño.



## kenzoxs (Dic 14, 2014)

Hola amigos

Tengo un extractor de baño que ha dejado de funcionar, lo he desmontado y he visto que se ha quemado una resistencia en el modulo de control, el cual se enciende con la luz, y cuando se apaga la luz lo mantiene encendido unos minutos mas.

La resistencia esta ilegible, lo único que he sacado es que une las dos patillas de la derecha de los condensadores azules.

He intentado buscar por internet el esquema o una imagen, pero no doy encontrado nada

¿Alguna sugerencia?

el modelo del extractor es un airflow icon 15

Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 14, 2014)

Por como explotó , sin duda hay algo mas en corto , algún capacitor quizás . . .

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/identificar-valor-resistencia-quemada-21479/#post173206


----------



## kenzoxs (Dic 14, 2014)

He intentado utilizar tu sistema para medir la resistencia pero esta tan destrozada que no mide nada...

Muchas gracias por las sugerencias


----------



## yosimiro (Dic 14, 2014)

Si tienes soldador, debieras quitar y probar los capacitores.


----------



## J2C (Dic 14, 2014)

.



Antes que nada seria mejor una fotito del otro lado de la plaqueta ya que es Doble Fa*z* con agujeritos metalizados !!!!



Eso me huele a fuente sin transformador   !!!!!.





Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## kenzoxs (Dic 14, 2014)

Cierto, aqui os las dejo, no se ve muy bien porque lleva una capa de silicona o similar para protegerla de la humedad del cuarto de baño






J2C dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## J2C (Dic 14, 2014)

Kenzoxs

Es tal cual dije antes la fuente de alimentación de la electrónica del lado soldaduras (un µContralor, un transistor, resistencias, capacitores, etc.)

Suelen ser similares a:

Ver el archivo adjunto 3171

Esta imagen la obtuve de _*Fuente de Alimentación SIN trafo de 220v*_, por lo que llego a apreciar tiene algunas leves diferencias pero no llego ver todos los componentes ni conexiones de la tuya.

Deberías intentar levantar el esquemático aunque sea a mano alzada sobre papel y luego sacando una foto/imagen que subirías. Al menos de la parte donde se encuentran: R1, R2, capacitores RIFA, C2, D1 , ZD1.


La resistencia que se ha quemado calculo que es de bajo valor y esta en serie con la línea del capacitor y el diodo del esquema que te coloque aquí, pero realmente tómalo con pinzas por que sin tener el esquema o la placa delante mío estoy suponiendo/*adivinando*. 


Mi experiencia en artefactos que usan ese tipo de fuente es que los capacitores grandes RIFA pierden su valor de capacidad por permanecer continuamente conectados a la línea de energía; aun no he reparado ningún aparato que los use por capacitor en corto.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------

